# Warning about HD DVD player ethernet update!



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh and before I forget -- Everybody! -- *DO NOT HAVE A DISC IN THE TRAY *when you do an ethernet update of the Toshiba or RCA HD DVD player's firmware. It you do you may "*brick*" your player.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... we've got enough warnings about this... if we mess up, it's definitely not because we haven't been warned. I noticed HDBeat posted a warning too... and this is your third one! 

Btw... thanks for the warning!

I still don't know what "bricking" is though. :dontknow:


Does it mean you end up making your player nothing more than a brick... or door stop... ouch!


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I still don't know what "bricking" is though. :dontknow:
> 
> 
> Does it mean you end up making your player nothing more than a brick... or door stop... ouch!



Yep. bricking means destroying as in won't work anymore so you can only use it as a doorstop/brick etc


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's pretty serious... we need more warnings!!!! 

Someone email me a warning in the morning. Oh wait... er...eh... it is morning already. Well someone email me a warning in a few hours cause I'm gonna update my later this morning. :sweat:


----------

